# laptop_mode e gestione energetica

## rb34

volendo usare laptop_mode per far spegnere l'hd del portatile quando non serve, mi chiedevo se ci fosse in giro qualcosa di grafico per vedere in che stato è (active/standby). Vedo che con hdparm si fa con -C, ignoro soluzioni grafiche tipo applet per gnome che non mi dispiacerebbero.

Mi chiedo inoltre se sia vero che gli hd per portatili siano progettati per fare più spin up rispetto a quelli per desktop come ho letto, perché sennò ho trovato un buon modo per uccidere l'hd prematuramente.

Edit: cambiato titolo, era Controllare stato power hdd (graficamente)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Mi chiedo inoltre se sia vero che gli hd per portatili siano progettati per fare più spin up rispetto a quelli per desktop come ho letto, perché sennò ho trovato un buon modo per uccidere l'hd prematuramente.

 

A meno che tu non abbia un disperato bisogno della batteria forse ti conviene privilegiare la sicurezza dei dati rispetto al risparmio di watt

----------

## skypjack

Cazzantonio, questa mi interessa: consigli di tagliare fuori laptop_mode e piuttosto sacrificare la batteria, ma non dare il colpo di grazia al disco?

Effettivamente, ci penso da tanto (vedi discussioni passate) ma non l'ho mai tolto ... E me ne da di problemi, questo laptop_mode, giuro!!

Tua alternativa?

----------

## djinnZ

sempre per la solita ragione fisica un hd 2,5" produce meno calore di un 3,5" quando si ferma, o quanto meno dovrebbe, ma dal punto di vista della dissipazione un portatile dovrebbe esser peggio di un desktop, quindi sei sempre li.

In più hai fatto una seria misura di quanti minuti di batteria guadagni spegnendo l'HD? Secondo me pochi.

----------

## skypjack

Un altro punto a favore dell'esclusione di laptop_mode dal mio portatile ...

Ragazzi, grazie perché quando non voglio proprio vedere, voi mi aprite gli occhi!  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Cazzantonio, questa mi interessa: consigli di tagliare fuori laptop_mode e piuttosto sacrificare la batteria, ma non dare il colpo di grazia al disco?

 

Niente di così drastico... semmai ti consiglio di valutare il rapporto tra "durata della batteria"/"durata del disco"   :Smile: 

Io metterei dei tempi di sleep del disco piuttosto lunghi, tanto se ci stai lavorando sopra il disco deve girarare sempre... se non lo usi che lo lasci acceso a fare a consumare batteria? 

Nei rari casi in cui ti rimane acceso per sbaglio o per necessità mettigli un tempo di sleep decente e via, ma non contare su quello per il risparmio energetico durante l'utilizzo di tutti i giorni.

La maggior parte dell'energia la consuma lo schermo. Meglio mettere un tempo di attivazione dello screensaver veloce (fai in modo che spenga il monitor, non che lanci uno screensaver magari opengl!   :Wink:  ) e vedrai che risparmi più energia che smanettando col disco.

Un disco da 2,5" dovrebe consumare circa 1-2W in idle... spengerlo non salva ore di batteria...

----------

## skypjack

E su laptop_mode che mi dici? Un parere ...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> E su laptop_mode che mi dici? Un parere ...

 

puoi configurarlo...

----------

## skypjack

 :Confused: 

L'ho fatto, bel parere!!  :Razz: 

La questione è che più mi ci sforzo e più lo trovo quasi inutile. Questo non glielo faccio gestire per qualche motivo, quest'altro per qualche altro motivo, questo ancora lo gestisce pincopallino e via dicendo. Insomma, alla fine lo tengo e non mi serve praticamente a niente, oltre a spengermi il disco di continuo quando sto a batteria che vorrei sbarbarlo per non sentirlo più soffrire!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'ho fatto, bel parere!!  

 

Hai ragione è che non so bene che parere darti...

Sostanzialmente, a parte la storia degli hd, ho usato la configurazione standard, l'ho aggiunto al runlevel e me ne sono dimenticato... non saprei nemmeno dirti quanta batteria faccia effettivamente risparmiare perché non ho fatto prove o quant'altro...

L'unica cosa che ho perso tempo a configurare è stato cpufreqd per fargli rallentare il processore quando la temperatura sale oltre il livello di guardia...

----------

## riverdragon

L'opzione -S di hdparm invece che effetti ha? Più "dannosi" di laptop-mode o meno? Noto che nel manuale viene usato il termine spin-down anziché spin-off, è la stessa cosa?

----------

## djinnZ

spin off è l'arresto completo del drive, elettronica compresa.

----------

## skypjack

djinnZ, tu sei a favore o sfavore dell'uso di laptop_mode? Curiosità ...

----------

## djinnZ

sfavore, per il momento, non mi è parso completo e lo ho disinstallato quasi subito.

Uno script che operi la copia in RAM del filesystem (avendola) e disattivi l'hd forse potrebbe avere un senso per quei casi in cui usi il portatile solo per leggere od al più vedere un film (io lo faccio quando vado a nanna quindi non mi serve risparmiare la batteria) ma allo stato attuale delle cose non è una iptesi fattibile (a cominciare dal cosa copiare in ram e cosa no) e cambiare con una certa frequenza la velocità di rotazione dell'HD è un buon modo per accorciargli la vita e surriscaldare l'intera macchina.

Se fosse possibile spegnere totalmente l'elettronica e lasciare il motore in attività, forse... ma resta sempre il problema del quanto risparmi.

----------

## skypjack

Thanks!  :Wink: 

----------

## rb34

io alla fine laptop_mode per ora l'ho tolto. 

Fondamentalmente laptop_mode attiva una serie di funzioni per il risparmio energetico, tutte configurabili, ma visto che man mano andavo disabilitandole tutte, ho disabilitato lui.

Forse la cosa utile può essere il lanciare il syslog con un config file differente, ma quello serve se fai spegnere l'hd, e ho scelto di non farlo spegnere. 

Certamente è il monitor a consumare di più, però mi chiedo se il consiglio di farlo spegnere a breve col salvaschermo sia valido, cioè se numerose accensioni della lampada portino a farla morire prima. 

Comunque ho provato per un po' a far spegnere l'hd con sleep time di 60s, ma lavorando con firefox ho visto che comunque ogni tanto si riaccendeva (mi pare avessi anche killato il syslog e cups), per cui ho lasciato perdere. Credo che con un sistema come linux far stare in sleep l'hd senza avere il fs in ram sia molto complicato, ma forse un po' ci si riesce, a patto comunque di un po' (tanti) spin off in più

----------

